# Yet Another blast in Gujarat



## Pat (Sep 29, 2008)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Low_intensity_blast_in_Gujarat_one_killed/articleshow/3542011.cms

Can you believe it ? Is it some kind of joke ?


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 29, 2008)

well, these bloody Islamic fundamentalists should all be shot mercilessly..


----------



## iMav (Sep 29, 2008)

Narendra bhai kahan ho??


----------



## eggman (Sep 29, 2008)

WTF???????


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 29, 2008)

WTF    

I was already in shock of Delhi Mehrauli Blast and now this  

This blast has become a daily news like weather and nobody will do nothing even if it happens every day or every hour !! 

Whr is S*****j Pa**l hiding now ???????? Our Impotent govt will do anything for votes because they are not getting killed..Its we the common man who are killed .......

Now even God cant save India..cuz terrorists are proudly saying "Rok sako to Rok lo"

Shame on all of us..we the proudy indians....Swades ..we the people  

FCUKKKKK !!!@!@#@$#@$#


----------



## afonofa (Sep 29, 2008)

Its definitely no joke. I saw it on the news just now. In another incident, Naxals targeted President Pratibha Patil(but she's ok). I didn't watch the details though. But if we give up hope and start thinking "even God can't save India", then thats exactly what the terrorists want. We can't let that happen. Just have to pull the cloak tighter and keep walking against the wind


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 29, 2008)

> even God can't save India


that I said in very sarcastic mood..i say ye saale terrorists hamari hee country main humein aake maar rahe hai and we cant do anything..but watch.....and wait  ki humara number kab aayega !!!



> Just have to pull the cloak tighter and keep walking against the wind


hahaha....diversity is the biggest enemy of india..we dont have a single language..we discriminate on basis of caste,sex,money,etc etc ..(im talking abt common man) How can we pull the cloak when there are so many holes !

Fresh update from TOI :

In Malegaon, one person was dead and three were injured in a blast. Reports coming in from Malegaon in Maharashtra said that the blast occurred in the vicinity of a mosque. 

While police officials said that it was a cylinder blast, residents claimed it to be a bomb blast. Details are awaited.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ we need u iron man ..whr r u ...wipe out all the terrorists as u have in the movie


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 30, 2008)

IronMan has lost the war against terrorism.


----------



## x3060 (Sep 30, 2008)

our country is hell now


----------



## afonofa (Sep 30, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Fresh update from TOI :
> 
> In Malegaon, one person was dead and three were injured in a blast. Reports coming in from Malegaon in Maharashtra said that the blast occurred in the vicinity of a mosque.
> 
> While police officials said that it was a cylinder blast, residents claimed it to be a bomb blast. Details are awaited.


Update to that:

When the police tried to investigate, the crowd there resorted to stone throwing and the police had to open fire to disperse the crowd. Last I saw on the news, some law had been imposed which prohibits more than 4 people congregating.

I just hope it was a cylinder that blew up.


----------



## threeonethree (Sep 30, 2008)

about time this stupid indian union disintegrates...

many states which do not want to be a part of this union are made to do so forcibly.if these attacks are made by foriegn terrorists then it is a matter of national security ,but if these are done by "indian citizens" -no matter the religion and creed, then we need to rethink the concept of this so called "union of India"


----------



## amizdu (Sep 30, 2008)

India has become a very unsafe country.

In states where bomb blasts are quiet rare, there are enough communal roits to disturb peace. And in the rest of the country, bombs, bombs and more bombs! I have lost count of how many bomb blast incidents have taken place in the recent times.

May be the "Indian Mujahdeen" has become strong and efficient!
I just don't understand what they want. Just disturb peace? And kill people? 


Even if these terrorists are caught, our greatly humane politicians and human rights activists protest against any punishment.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 30, 2008)

Our leaders and government are all f***ing idiots, all talk and no action. So they want a separate state?? Round 'em up and throw 'em in the dungeons. You don't want to live here, f*** off to somewhere else. Simple. Politicians are the leeches that thrive on communalism. That in turn provides a kind of encouragement to such pathetic separatist elements. These so-called separatists want to prove a point by killing innocent people? The whole f***ing system has gone to the dogs and the citizens themselves are partly responsible for it. I'm totally pi**ed off.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ Rightly said my frnd
one more...  read here : *197 dead in Jodhpur temple stampede*
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/197_dead_in_Jodhpur_temple_stampede/articleshow/3543100.cms

What the hell is happening..
Daily ppl r dying .....either by bombs or by some other cause..
Is this nature's reply to mankind and increasing population ????


----------



## afonofa (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe the world is firmly set on meeting the 2012 *dead*line.


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 30, 2008)

^^sometimes, even i feel like that


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

First, these communal scumbags must be slaughtered. Any of these hindutava terrorist or islamist terrorist groups like RSS, SIMI, Shiv Sena, etc must be shot down dead when they come out for a march to harass people.

Grenades must be chucked into their hideouts and their bodies must be dumped into the sea far away from the mainland to avoid their stink.

Out of 1 Billion, atleast 1 Million are useless religion fscking b@stards and retards. KILL THEM ALL.
*
Kill 1 million and save 1 Billion.*


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

> Any of these hindutava terrorist or islamist terrorist groups like RSS, SIMI, Shiv Sena, etc must be shot down dead when they come out for a march to harass people


 .. 

TELL ME ONE HINDU NAME that was involved in any terrorist activity and he/she has been caught ! I agree that VHP,Bajrang Dal and RSS go too much in agitations and all that Christian conversion gng on in K'taka ...stuff ... but I can tell u thousand of Muslim names ..that have been in terrorism ...I dont want to go into communal wars here ....

It doesnt matter what the religion of terrorist is ..The thing is only that  he/she is a terrorist and should be killed immediately !! ....(ye baat alag hai we r seeing all the terrorists frm Jehadi group) ....


----------



## threeonethree (Oct 3, 2008)

^you ignorant hindutva piece of crap.. no hindu terrorists? go check out assam(ULFA) and LTTE in south.. ^


----------



## kalpik (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, personal attacks on ANY religion wont be tolerated at all. The next person to launch any personal attack gets a ban.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Oct 3, 2008)

threeonethree said:


> ^you ignorant hindutva piece of crap.. no hindu terrorists? go check out assam(ULFA) and LTTE in south.. ^



~you ignorant leftist/pseudo secularist fool...LTTE and ULFA are not terror attacking in the name of religion. They have their own issues..No where in the world except one religion justifies killings in the name of religion..UNDERSTOOD YOU PUNK~


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ very true said sandeep  ..I second you


----------



## threeonethree (Oct 4, 2008)

sandeepkochhar said:


> ~you ignorant leftist/pseudo secularist fool...LTTE and ULFA are not terror attacking in the name of religion. They have their own issues..No where in the world except one religion justifies killings in the name of religion..UNDERSTOOD YOU PUNK~


you seem completely lost. 

A terrorist is a terroist no matter the religion OR the motive..



> "*Terrorism* is the systematic use of terror especially as a means of coercion."


And no religion justifies terrorism .
it is people like you who pollute our country. you communal bag of cow bile.


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 4, 2008)

If govt will remain asleep then it will be the common man who will have to take the front. But then they themselves beat the common people. mAY be we will soon see a Naseeruddin from A Wednesday...


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Oct 7, 2008)

threeonethree said:


> you seem completely lost.
> 
> A terrorist is a terroist no matter the religion OR the motive..
> 
> ...



ONE RELIGION NOT ONLY JUSTIFIES BUT PROMOTES TERRORISM...It's pseudo secularists and power hungry politicians who choose to Ignore it for their personal benefits..But that doesn't change the reality..And Crappy head you are either one of them or a member of that (sic) Medieval group of rogues ..


----------

